# DNP side effect



## l966 (Oct 26, 2017)

Hi this is the first time I though I would try this order 2 packs of 25 250mg from a know site on here starting with the letter T in the uk only took 1

after a few hours my eye pupils went very small and stayed like that for around 24 hours as it I had been on drugs is this a common effect or maybe a more dangerous one, thanks


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 26, 2017)

Not common, and not a good sign.

HERE for some addtl research

/SIGNS AND SYMPTOMS/ In acute industrial poisoning, nystagmus /involuntary rapid movement of the eye/ ... said to be present in cases of moderate poisoning, and dilated pupils were noted in severe cases with poor prognosis.
[Grant, W.M. Toxicology of the Eye. 3rd ed. Springfield, IL: Charles C. Thomas Publisher, 1986., p. 358] **PEER REVIEWED**


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 26, 2017)

l966 said:


> Hi this is the first time I though I would try this order 2 packs of 25 250mg *from a know site on here* starting with the letter T in the uk only took 1
> 
> after a few hours my eye pupils went very small and stayed like that for around 24 hours as it I had been on drugs is this a common effect or maybe a more dangerous one, thanks



Just to clarify the piece in bold above, there is no site "on here" that sells dnp. Not really sure why you said that other than you probably copy and pasted on several boards


----------



## l966 (Oct 26, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Just to clarify the piece in bold above, there is no site "on here" that sells dnp. Not really sure why you said that other than you probably copy and pasted on several boards


Sorry for implying that my mistake but people know where I mean that are regular buyers from tm a friend of mine who seen my eyes said maybe something had been added to get me to buy more but more than likely a bad side effect then I will stop taking thanks for your help


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 26, 2017)

l966 said:


> Sorry for implying that my mistake but people know where I mean that are regular buyers from tm a friend of mine who seen my eyes said maybe something had been added to get me to buy more but more than likely a bad side effect then I will stop taking thanks for your help



From your post it looks like you bought meth and not dnp;
Or are you just dyslexic?


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 26, 2017)

JuiceTrain said:


> From your post it looks like you bought meth and not dnp;
> Or are you just dyslexic?



From your post you I imagine you to be a 29yr old tractor driver/fixer named ronney who's views on exercise involve getting on/off said tractor to work legs and holding on to said tractor while in motion to train arms because the vibrations target the fat....


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 26, 2017)

But most likely he could just be from Switzerland


----------



## l966 (Oct 26, 2017)

JuiceTrain said:


> But most likely he could just be from Switzerland


 I was just wanting advice no need for that you new what I was saying you didn't need to act over the top because my spelling isn't that good. If I wanted to be clever like you I could report it to the food standard email and get the site shut down but don't plan on been a tit about it


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 26, 2017)

I also prefer brown rice over jasmine.....


----------



## pumperalbo (Nov 10, 2017)

TM Made DNP i find the best crystal, on year 2017

strong and good results , iam very happy with this dnp


----------



## BigSwolePump (Nov 11, 2017)

DNP is for lazy people. Using DNP then bragging about results is like shooting an unarmed man then bragging how you beat him.

Get your diet in check and fuking get to work in the gym.


----------



## Tonykun (Jan 1, 2018)

BigSwolePump said:


> DNP is for lazy people. Using DNP then bragging about results is like shooting an unarmed man then bragging how you beat him.
> 
> Get your diet in check and fuking get to work in the gym.



I agree and disagree with this. 
Yes it is a lazy 'ish' way to lose weight. But I think its very situational also. You still need to eat right and train well in order for it to be effective. Speaking for myself only here but I use DNP all the time. I train in Muay Thai and fight competitively now so when it comes round to making weight for a fight I feel DNP is excellent. I fight competitively at middleweight (160-167pounds) but when I am not training my weight naturally sits around 175pounds give or take. So a few weeks before a fight I find DNP to be really effective for reaching the weight for my weigh ins etc. 

Regarding the OP Post. I have never had that side effect before (or know of ayone who has tbh) from using DNP. Maybe you should stop using it until you know the cause is indeed from the DNP itself or something else. The only sides I have had are the sweats and the heat. Personally speaking, if I obtained a rare side effect from a drug I would just stop asap.


----------

